# at the club, dancing with a random opposite sex.



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*in the club, dancing with a random opposite sex.*

Suppose you're in a relationship/engagement/marriage.
When you're out in the club with friends [for some reason your partner is not there with you] do you mind dancing with a _random_ person [not with any of your friends] _of the opposite sex_? 
Do you think your partner would like it if they came there by chance and saw you dancing with that random guy/girl?


If you were the partner, would you mind it if your SO did that?
**********************************

Personally I would mind it.
If my SO is out with friends then he can dance with his friends.
I would get jealous to see him dance with a random girl. 
Obviously, it matters on the type of dance that they are having. If they are too close to each other then I'd get mad.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i would have my stuff moved out by the t!me she got home.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Suppose you're in a relationship/engagement/marriage.
> When you're out in the club with friends [for some reason your partner is not there with you] do you mind dancing with a _random_ person [not with any of your friends] _of the opposite sex_?
> Do you think your partner would like it if they came there by chance and saw you dancing with that random guy/girl?
> 
> ...


I see this as roughly equivalent to getting a lap dance but much more dangerous for a lot of reasons.

I am assuming a close dance for this. But I would not be crazy about the other either.

This said, this should have been discussed by the couple and part of their agreed upon boundaries. If they agreed to this and then someone gets upset then they need to re-evaluate. If they agreed this was a boundary it falls into inappropriate and a level of being unfaithful by definition.

Some folks are really into dancing and it is a way of life for them and they are ok with all of this.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Some folks are really into dancing and it is a way of life for them and they are ok with all of this.


I love dancing!!! 
But this is not an excuse to let myself dance with some random guy at the club, shaking my body for/with him. [when already in a relationship]

The same goes for my supposed-partner. 

***
Also, even now that I'm single I don't like shaking my a$$ to some random guy. 
I think lovers dance in a more close&personal way, friends should dance in another way ...and so on.
I dislike it when a random guy wants to dance with me as if we were lovers. But anyway, this is a totally different topic.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes I would mind and I would personally never do that, and I love to dance. I have not danced with a random man since I began dating my husband. I used to go to bars/clubs frequently and anytime that I went alone (meaning, with girlfriends and boyfriend/husband wasn't there) it was overwhelming the amount of men that treated the women like they were all fresh meat there for the taking. I found it did not let up even in the few occasions when I went since being married, wearing my ring. Men would often argue with me about whether I really did have a boyfriend and if you actually did anything like laughing at a joke they made, dancing with them, anything too friendly it was seen as an open invitation for further advances. I seriously found I had to be a complete b!tch in order to keep everything kosher. Hence, I stooped going to those places unless my husband could come with me. I would not be ok with it at all and would consider it a step towards cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

kag123 said:


> Yes I would mind and I would personally never do that, and I love to dance. I have not danced with a random man since I began dating my husband. I used to go to bars/clubs frequently and anytime that I went alone (meaning, with girlfriends and boyfriend/husband wasn't there) it was overwhelming the amount of men that treated the women like they were all fresh meat there for the taking. I found it did not let up even in the few occasions when I went since being married, wearing my ring. Men would often argue with me about whether I really did have a boyfriend and if you actually did anything like laughing at a joke they made, dancing with them, anything too friendly it was seen as an open invitation for further advances. I seriously found I had to be a complete b!tch in order to keep everything kosher. Hence, I stooped going to those places unless my husband could come with me. I would not be ok with it at all and would consider it a step towards cheating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is pure gold. Thank you for sharing this. A ring is indeed a target.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

*Would I mind?* It's a pretty unlikely situation honestly. But you know, things happen. Generally I would not be interested or even in that situation but should it come up I'd feel no compunctions about having some fun.

*Would she mind?* From her lips... "not one bit, but if it was nasty I'd want every last detail."

Now, to be fair, she thought about that a moment and said, "But you're not like other guys."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

1. I'd never go to a club without my husband.
2. I'd never go to a club.
3. I don't dance.
4. If I did dance, it wouldn't be with another guy.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeff/BC said:


> "But you're not like other guys."


but none of us are...until we are.
same with women too


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I would mind the dancing, but I even more mind that she would go there without me. Clubs and bars like that are not were people who value their relationship should be going without their SO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> 1. I'd never go to a club without my husband.
> 2. I'd never go to a club.


Once a long time ago I was out of town working and ended up at this bar/restaurant and I danced with a guy I worked with (I was young and stupid). It was one dance that was over in like 3 minutes. I swear it was as plutonic as dancing with the stars. 

I would hope my husband wouldn't have my bags packed over THAT. Now if we're talking dirty dancing, booty grinding or a slow dance he'd have a complaint. 

These days I'm with that girl. I just don't go dancing or to clubs unless my husband goes with me.


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> This is pure gold. Thank you for sharing this. A ring is indeed a target.


My wife doesn't mind if I dance with others, within reason.

The last time we were out at a business-related annual event, my wife didn't feel like dancing. I did feel like it however. After taking her around once on the dance floor, she sat down.. I ended up dancing on the floor with whoever was out there. 

I calculated after the fact that I was at four unsolicited propositions per hour. I was just looking to have fun and wasn't looking for anything. I can only imagine if I were at a club...


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhh... Nightclubbing spouses. My favorite topic.

First, if your man goes out to the club without you, he is looking to dance with women, not just dance. He has to meet them, introduce himself, be close to them, probably touch them. The mating ritual requires him to buy them drinks. If he does it once a year, I'd be concerned once a year. If he does it regularly, I'd be concerned about your relationship.

And to the few that responded with their innocent brushes with clubbing (wife in the club with you, dragged to a work event an forced into a 3 minute dance), that is entirely different than hitting the club with the guys/gals in order to party it up with members of the opposite sex. That should not be allowed in a committed relationship. 

OP. When you go out clubbing, is there full disclosure? He knows everyone you danced with? He knows about the slow dances? The innocent little kisses once the dance is over? He knows about the men you partied with? How long you spent with them? The content of the flirting? Does he know about the little sexual charge you get from all of the men there wanting you? How beautiful some of them are? Oh, I understand that's not the REASON you go, but it's a bit of a thrill, huh?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

So, you're saying that if a guy has a 'guys night out' with his buddies surely he's going to hit on other women or would like to dance with a random girl? 

I don't think all men are the same though. Just because a guy is out with his buddies, doesn't mean he's hitting on other women. But maybe I'm too naive to believe the opposite..


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

lovelygirl said:


> So, you're saying that if a guy has a 'guys night out' with his buddies surely he's going to hit on other women or would like to dance with a random girl?
> 
> I don't think all men are the same though. Just because a guy is out with his buddies, doesn't mean he's hitting on other women. But maybe I'm too naive to believe the opposite..


Out with his buddies at a sports bar, they're catching up. A bunch of guys at a pumping nightclub with a bunch of under-dressed hotties sweating to the beat? You're DAMN RIGHT they're scheming on the girls. GUARANTEED. You are hopelessly naive if you think otherwise. What else are they doing? Dancing with each other? 

Maybe I should clarify that we're talking straight guys at a hetero meat market, right?

I GUARANTEE they are there for the women.

GUARANTEE!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Innnnnnnteresting.
OK, first of all, let's define dance and club.
Club=bar, would never happen, that kind of clubbing and that kind of dancing, it's for a reason other than just dancing and socializing. People go there and drink and dance to meet others generally speaking, for sex. 
Now, club=dance club where people go in groups to hang out and dance and socialize together, primarily to dance.
If you go with a group and generally hang with your group and only dance with your group of friends, and someone comes to ask you to dance, use your intuition, is this an okay person to dance with. Maybe it's someone you have seen around if you're in the dance scene (small state where I live) or who is with a group of people you know or just seems safe. So you dance with them and you adjust your embrace or their embrace to reflect how close you are willing to let them be with you. Just as in social conversation, dance has a taxonomy of BOUNDARIES. Dance is dance, if you go to a dance club, expect to be asked to dance. You can enforce any boundaries you need to. Don't dance more than one dance in a row, don't give a stranger more than one or two dances the entire evening, don't invite them back to your table unless it's to introduce him/her to your single friends.

My guy and I had a discussion about dance. If he became unable to dance I would still dance. Because dance is dance. Sure I have guy friends I dance with, most of the dancing I do requires a partner, yep some of the dances are close, and it feels nice to be taken care of during a dance with a good leader that I feel safe being close to, each guy I tolerate a different embrace, for instance dancing with the studio owner's husband I know I can get close to him and it's fine, dancing with my Cuban friend the Bachata yep I can get close and it's fine, dancing with my friend who is a dance instructor yep I can get kind of close he has a strong hand...in fact allowing someone to be closer than you would think was okay is better because you can follow their lead better and that gives you more control over where your body position is and to stop mistakes of 'too close' from happening, misunderstandings. Other men if I dance with them, no, I'm not going to get that close, for that there is the 'creepy guy hold' it's taught in the dance studio and men will recognize it if they don't respect it, the saying is a dance is 3 minutes long when it ends it ends. Move on to safer partners. There is also the trip up where you have to go back to your table and excuse yourself, but then you'd have to sit out the next dance or two out of courtesy...you can also send signals by refusing dances if you dance with someone and despite good dance communication they get the wrong idea. 

Now with club dancing where there are slow dances and free-form dancing...nope not going to do it. But going out to a salsa club to dance with a guy friend looking out for me, sure, of course. I can stay safe, it's not a problem. Dance is dance. My guy dances with other women, or at least he did, we have opposite sex friends and trust each other. If we didn't it sure would be awkward because while he's laid up in a rehabilitation center, his friends and mine are looking out for me and some of them are guys. I am not going to sit home and whine, I'm going to maintain my life so I have a good solid social scene for him to join back in when he gets out and gets control of his life again...when we went out dancing it's the first and last dance you give to your date, in between is up to inclination...

Definitely, saving the last dance for love.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

@MrK - Alright lol, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I went occassionally but was never into the club scene when I was younger, and I'm certainly not into it now that I'm older. No I don't think it's ok to dance with random people. I wouldn't do it...I know my husband would be furious, and I'd be one p'd off chica if he was dancing with other women. 

My hubby hates clubs and he hates to dance. He used to bring up all the time how they were nothing more than a place for guys to pick up women. He never goes to them so no worries for me. 

I haven't been to a club since we were married, and I have no desire to go to one.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> So, you're saying that if a guy has a 'guys night out' with his buddies surely he's going to hit on other women or would like to dance with a random girl?
> 
> I don't think all men are the same though. Just because a guy is out with his buddies, doesn't mean he's hitting on other women. But maybe I'm too naive to believe the opposite..


If he is going out clubbing. YES. What men go out clubbing on a guys night out? Men go to sports bars. Men go clubbing to hit on and pickup women. At the least to get phone numbers. Not to dance in a circle with each other.

Now again since this is a marriage forum we are talking about married men here.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you or your SO out at Da Club w/o eachother dancing w/ other people?

Therein the problem lies.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Why are you or your SO out at Da Club w/o eachother dancing w/ other people?
> 
> Therein the problem lies.


Every now and then each of the partners needs some time alone with his/her friends so I see no big deal in going out with mates alone, without the partner.
It's the same for girls. They want to have a night out with other girls because going out always with your partner could become a monotony, right?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh it's a slippery slope to Problemville. 

I'm all for time away from your partner, but hitting up Da Club (breeding ground for mayhem) and dancing with randoms is a surefire way to create issues. 

I speak from experience. Hindsight is funny.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh it's a slippery slope to Problemville.
> 
> I'm all for time away from your partner, but hitting up Da Club (breeding ground for mayhem) and dancing with randoms is a surefire way to create issues.
> 
> I speak from experience. Hindsight is funny.


That's what I was trying to say. Hitting the club to dance with random people is not okay.
Hitting the club to dance with your friends is okay. IMHO.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> Going for a drink is totally different than going somewhere to dance. The relationships will never last long term.


What's there so bad about going out for a drink with your buddies?
I see it less risky than when you're dancing with a random person...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> That's what I was trying to say. Hitting the club to dance with random people is not okay.
> Hitting the club to dance with your friends is okay. IMHO.


I was not saying what you are saying. 

Thing is, eventually this behavior is going to create problems in a relationship. It's fine to meet up with friends but when you are constantly engaging in that time of activity, sans your partner, get ready for Problemville.

It is INEVITABLE.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> What's there so bad about going out for a drink with your buddies?


He's not saying it's bad to go out for a drink with buddies. In fact, he's saying that is better/totally different from Da Club Life.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My H and I LOVE to dance ....

... but only with each other... 

......unless it's one of our siblings or parents involved. 

That's just the rule that we decided worked best for us.

People in relationships need to discuss what their relationship boundaries are in this regard...for my H and I if a club or bar is involved, then we both need to be there. If there's dancing going on, then we dance with each other and never with random people we don't know.

We want to do things that help to BUILD up our relationship, that help build up our trust in each other, that help build up our intimacy...dances with random strangers while out without each other don't do any of those things for us.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> I can't speak for women but I do know men.
> 
> The relationship will never last long term if you have a man that wants to go with the guys clubbing.
> 
> ...


I agree about clubbing.

But _clubbing_ is not the same as _going out for a drink_, is it? 
And in my opinion, the latter is less risky than the first.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dean* said:


> I can't speak for women but I do know men.
> 
> The relationship will never last long term if you have a man that wants to go with the guys clubbing.
> 
> ...


Bingo. The summer before we separated my exH was out all the time at Da Club, sometimes getting home at 5 a.m. When he cheated on me, guess who he had sex with? Someone from Da Club. 

He still is at Da Club all the time, nearly every weekend. It's sad since he's 35.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a friend of mine who's been engaged for about 5 years now -[though they've been together for 8 years in total]. 
Her man wants to go out every single night clubbing and drinking [with or without her]
I don't see it as something healthy for this relationship/engagement.
The guy is 34 and she's 24. 

I wonder when this guy will settle down ...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Every now and then each of the partners needs some time alone with his/her friends so I see no big deal in going out with mates alone, without the partner.
> It's the same for girls. They want to have a night out with other girls because going out always with your partner could become a monotony, right?


Marraige friendly GNOs are essential. But does going out with friends mean going out clubbing? Do the friends have to be members of the opposite sex?

Why not select more marriage friendly activities? This seems like single stuff to me.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I have a friend of mine who's been engaged for about 5 years now -[though they've been together for 8 years in total].
> Her man wants to go out every single night clubbing and drinking [with or without her]
> I don't see it as something healthy for this relationship/engagement.
> The guy is 34 and she's 24.
> ...


He is not married. He has friends with benefits.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> That's what I was trying to say. Hitting the club to dance with random people is not okay.
> Hitting the club to dance with your friends is okay. IMHO.


You are suggesting you hit the club with guy friends? Along with other folks, single and married. Only dance with guys you have a bond with already? LOL. WOW. Right. Just friends. I get it. The guy your hubby should be most concerned about is not the random guy. He should worry more about the guy at the club with you who is doing the c0ckblocking. The guy who is protecting you. That is the guy who is a bigger long term threat to him and his marriage. The other guy the wife trusts. 

Multiple threads going on now about opposite sex friends and what the boundaries should be. Yes it varies but I think it is worth examining the risks involved. Good stuff. Real stuff.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You are suggesting you hit the club with guy friends?


No, I was talking about guys/girls who hit the club for a drink with other guy/girl - friends. 

There's nothing wrong about dancing with a guy-friend of yours.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I have a friend of mine who's been engaged for about 5 years now -[though they've been together for 8 years in total].
> Her man wants to go out every single night clubbing and drinking [with or without her]
> The guy is 34 and she's 24.
> 
> I wonder when this guy will settle down ...


If he's 34 and still doing this while engaged to someone, it's not likely to stop anytime soon. 

And by your calculations, they started going together when she was 16...and he was 26. That is creepy.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know why someone who is already in a relationship feels the need to hit on other people !!!!
No matter where you are, if you're clubbing or not ... why you feel the need to hit on people of the opposite sex ???

That's what I don't understand about people who are excessively flirty and start hitting on someone else who is not his/her partner. 
Isn't their partner enough for them??


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> If he's 34 and still doing this while engaged to someone, it's not likely to stop anytime soon.
> 
> And by your calculations, they started going together when she was 16...and he was 26. That is creepy.


Yeah you're right. But here we don't have laws which prohibit overage people to date underage ones. 

But I agree, it's creepy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> There's nothing wrong about dancing with a guy-friend of yours.


When you get married, tell this to your husband and see what he says. 

My guess is he will feel a lot differently than you do.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I don't know why someone who is already in a relationship feels the need to hit on other people !!!!
> No matter where you are, if you're clubbing or not ... why you feel the need to hit on people of the opposite sex ???
> 
> That's what I don't understand about people who are excessively flirty and start hitting on someone else who is not his/her partner.
> Isn't their partner enough for them??


They do it becasue they want to and they don't respect their relationship/partner.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> When you get married, tell this to your husband and see what he says.
> 
> My guess is he will feel a lot differently than you do.


As long as the dancing is innocent, not close my guy-friend, no romantic music on the background, no flirty signs and no touching with that guy then I don't see why he wouldn't be okay with that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> As long as the dancing is innocent, not close my guy-friend, no romantic music on the background, no flirty signs and no touching with that guy then I don't see why he wouldn't be okay with that.


Like I said, when you are married/partnered, tell your guy that and see what he says. 

You may feel one way, but that doesn't guarantee your partner will.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Like I said, when you are married/partnered, tell your guy that and see what he says.
> 
> You may feel one way, but that doesn't guarantee your partner will.


I agree. You're right.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> Lovelygirl,
> 
> You had another thread that talked about being a virgin, etc.
> 
> ...


You're totally right. I agree with you. I wouldn't want my partner to go out clubbing because I'm not the type to go out clubbing with my girls all the time. 
I'd be more than happy to go clubbing _with him_ though.


----------



## all4her (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: in the club, dancing with a random opposite sex.*



lovelygirl said:


> Suppose you're in a relationship/engagement/marriage.
> When you're out in the club with friends [for some reason your partner is not there with you] do you mind dancing with a _random_ person [not with any of your friends] _of the opposite sex_?
> Do you think your partner would like it if they came there by chance and saw you dancing with that random guy/girl?
> 
> ...




Broke up with my ex over that. We were out at her college where I knew no one at the party and she began grinding crotch to crotch with some dude, RIGHT in front of me. For a lonnnnnnnnnngggg time. To the point her friends were looking at me like "dude why are u allowing this?" and meanwhile since I knew no one I was dancing alone just looking at her....

So i walked out..

She followed me angrily and told me i was a 1950s pig. Turns out the guy was gay. How was I to know? Does being gay still mean she can jump on his crotch while Im left alone? Idk. 

I used to be ok with her and my other gfs going out, that has soured my experience for life now.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: in the club, dancing with a random opposite sex.*



all4her said:


> Broke up with my ex over that. We were out at her college where I knew no one at the party and she began grinding crotch to crotch with some dude, RIGHT in front of me. For a lonnnnnnnnnngggg time. To the point her friends were looking at me like "dude why are u allowing this?" and meanwhile since I knew no one I was dancing alone just looking at her....
> 
> So i walked out..
> 
> ...


What a b!tch she was!!!!! Just because he was gay this was not an excuse and she treated you like you weren't there!!!!
So disrespectful!!!
Given that she started behaving like that in front of you, imagine what she might have done with other dudes if you hadn't been there!!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> No, I was talking about guys/girls who hit the club for a drink with other guy/girl - friends.
> 
> *There's nothing wrong about dancing with a guy-friend of yours.*


I was suggesting that you were going to the club to dance with guy friends from your guy/girl group. They generally do the c0ckblocking. I am suggesting that your guy friends are a bigger threat to your husband than the random guy.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

*Re: in the club, dancing with a random opposite sex.*



all4her said:


> Broke up with my ex over that. We were out at her college where I knew no one at the party and she began grinding crotch to crotch with some dude, RIGHT in front of me. For a lonnnnnnnnnngggg time. To the point her friends were looking at me like "dude why are u allowing this?" and meanwhile since I knew no one I was dancing alone just looking at her....
> 
> So i walked out..
> 
> ...


LOL. Must be the thing for the day. Wives and GFs with supposedly gay men. 

Anyone grinding on your SO that has a penis is bad. I think it goes further than that but lets just deal with this case. Gay? GMAFB. 

I am thinking "gay" guys are getting a lot of action these days ... with women.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, guys are handsy. They think if you go to the club you are there to be picked up and / or felt up. It is why they are there. They are not there for the music or the male bonding. It probably works for them often enough and at the least they get to feel on some women. Good times. Then add alcohol. Things can loosen up .... Also some run a kino escalation to break down boundaries.

I have read many times on here that husbands should not be concerned about their wives being felt up and humped on because women can handle this. Which is not even the point. They are still being handled by other men. Some husbands are ok with that. I for one am not ok with guys groping, feeling up and grinding on my wife.

I have seen this type of team building before. But it becomes obvious that the intention is to get the women very drunk. A good time had by all.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> You are suggesting you hit the club with guy friends? Along with other folks, single and married. Only dance with guys you have a bond with already? LOL. WOW. Right. Just friends. I get it. The guy your hubby should be most concerned about is not the random guy. He should worry more about the guy at the club with you who is doing the c0ckblocking. The guy who is protecting you. That is the guy who is a bigger long term threat to him and his marriage. The other guy the wife trusts.
> 
> Multiple threads going on now about opposite sex friends and what the boundaries should be. Yes it varies but I think it is worth examining the risks involved. Good stuff. Real stuff.


Entropy,

This is so true.

From experience, the guy doing the ****blocking has a long-term interest and wants something.

I'm sure women enjoy the "protection" he offers - as inappropriate as it may be.

And, it IS inappropriate.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> Obviously I am with you on this one. I can take care of myself and tell a guy to leave me alone (for all the good it does) but it would never even happen if my H was standing there with me. I don't have any desire to dance with or be groped by men who aren't my husband. I suggested we go bowling for our next team building exercise. Neither I nor my friend that I left with that night is up for another clubbing experience.
> 
> If my H and I go out it is usually to someplace calm like The Flying Saucer. We just want to have a few beers and talk with friends. THAT is a good time.


Just curoius. How much of this did you share with your hubby? If you did what was his reaction?

I could see a husband hear about this and just go into a fit of uncontrollable laughter and then bring it up for years to come as a teasing dig.

I could see a husband not being the least bit amused but take it in stride that this was a one time thing that you do not intend to do again.

I could also see a husband get upset with the team building exercise selection.

I can also see a husband over-reacting to this as well.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> As long as the dancing is innocent, not close my guy-friend, no romantic music on the background, no flirty signs and no touching with that guy then I don't see why he wouldn't be okay with that.


But does this criteria hold up after 3,4 drinks or more?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

TBT said:


> But does this criteria hold up after 3,4 drinks or more?


It depends on the person.

Speaking for myself:

- I'm not one to have 3-4 drinks, no matter with who I am. I don't have more than 1 drink. 
- I don't think I'd dance with a random guy more than once
- Chances are I'd never dance with a random guy


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Good for you.For myself,I only dance up close and personal with the one I'm with because she's the only one I want to share that with.


----------

